# Fantasy Cubing 2015!



## Noahaha (Jan 3, 2015)

*WELCOME TO FANTASY CUBING 2015 EVERYONE!!!*

I'm really, really excited for what we have for you guys today!

Before we get into it, I just want to give a big thanks to Nathan Bierema who has been working very hard over the past few weeks to get the new version of the website up and running.


First, check out the updated website: http://fantasy.cubing.net/

Instead of using a messy google form, you now *register* for Fantasy Cubing.

This year we are using an EXCITING NEW SYSTEM!!!


The scoring has stayed the same, but your team now has a salary cap that you will be grappling with all year long as you swap players onto and off of your team.

You can change two players every month, but players get more expensive as the year goes on.

You can learn all about this new team management system here.

We believe that this system will eliminate some of the shortcomings that Fantasy Cubing had last year. Here are the advantages of the new system:
-Increase in strategy and engagement year long.
-It will encourage people to choose less valuable players who will give a higher return.
-It will encourage people to choose players based on knowledge of the cubing community.
-You can correct mistakes from earlier in the year, but at a cost.

Many of you might be wondering why salaries go up as the year goes on. This is best explained using the example of Sameer Mahmood who scored 11637 points at his first competition in 2013. Because it was his first competition, his salary was 0 beforehand. If salaries did not go up based on number of points scored, then after an event like that everyone in Fantasy Cubing would put him on their team for free. Instead, people will have to make a serious decision about whether it is worth 11637 points of their salary cap to put Sameer on their team for the rest of the year.


We have spent a long time thinking about this new system and we think it is sound.


*Team management is open!!!*

Go here: http://fantasy.cubing.net/team.php

*NOTE:* I understand that you guys will have tons of questions. I will try to field every question here, but I implore you guys to read both the FAQ and the rules section carefully before asking anything. We will be updating the FAQ and the Clarifications section of the rules as we go along.


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!

P.S. Also join the Fantasy Cubing facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/FantasyCubing/


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, my planned team's total salary is 477161. I might have to rethink a couple of things.
E: 11 members, 239913 total...
maybe I shouldn't include faz?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 3, 2015)

Amazing! But it gets too complicated with the salaries... I am confused... So we get amount of "money" and we pay them to cubers from our team? And these salaries are changing based on how the cuber was doing last month? Thanks for response


----------



## EMI (Jan 3, 2015)

Each month, you get 250,000 to buy cubers into your team, and "good" cubers cost more. You can buy at most two cubers each month, but you cannot have more than 15 people in your team.


----------



## KevinG (Jan 3, 2015)

I registered but i didn't get an e-mail.


----------



## Prakhar (Jan 3, 2015)

KevinG said:


> I registered but i didn't get an e-mail.


Check the junk. Same happened to me


----------



## uvafan (Jan 3, 2015)

*FANTASY CUBING 2015 - Register Today!*

I love it! Thanks Noah and Nathan for working so hard to make this happen. The increase in strategy and engagement is awesome compared to last year's game. In addition I suspect the race for first at the top of the leaderboard will be much close and more exciting! I have not been cubing much lately but this gives me the chance to get myself at a cheap price and motivate myself to practice again.


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2015)

Cant wait for it to start!


----------



## KevinG (Jan 3, 2015)

Prakhar said:


> Check the junk. Same happened to me [emoji14]


I didn't get one [emoji20]


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 3, 2015)

*FANTASY CUBING 2015 - Register Today!*



MatejMuzatko said:


> Amazing! But it gets too complicated with the salaries... I am confused... So we get amount of "money" and we pay them to cubers from our team? And these salaries are changing based on how the cuber was doing last month? Thanks for response



So you're pretty much there, but the essential detail is that if you buy a player for consecutive months, the amount you pay for them stays the same. The fact that salaries increase over the course of the year is only relevant when adding a new player to your team.

EDIT: there will soon be a slight rewording of the rules since some parts are needlessly confusing right now.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 3, 2015)

When i try to log in it says rhis username is not activated, when i try to make a new account with the same username it says this username has already been taken,what do i have to do?


----------



## KevinG (Jan 3, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> When i try to log in it says rhis username is not activated, when i try to make a new account with the same username it says this username has already been taken,what do i have to do?


You have to activate it with the e-mail you should have gotten (I didn't get one....)


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2015)

If I miss the January 15 deadline, can I still join later and just miss points for the first month(s) before I joined?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 3, 2015)

Stefan said:


> If I miss the January 15 deadline, can I still join later and just miss points for the first month(s) before I joined?



Yes.


----------



## KevinG (Jan 3, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> So you're pretty much there, but the essential detail is that if you buy a player for consecutive months, the amount you pay for them stays the same. The fact that salaries increase over the course of the year is only relevant when adding a new player to your team.
> 
> EDIT: there will soon be a slight rewording of the rules since some parts are needlessly confusing right now.



Why didn't I get an E-mail?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 3, 2015)

KevinG said:


> I registered but i didn't get an e-mail.



Try resending the email.
http://fantasy.cubing.net/resend.php

If that doesn't work try registering again to make sure you typed in the right email.

If that doesn't work email [email protected] from the email that you are trying to activate with your username in the message.


----------



## KevinG (Jan 3, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Try resending the email.
> http://fantasy.cubing.net/resend.php
> 
> If that doesn't work try registering again to make sure you typed in the right email.
> ...


Doesn't work either.....


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 3, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Doesn't work either.....



I gave you three things to try...did you try all of them?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 3, 2015)

Stefan said:


> If I miss the January 15 deadline, can I still join later and just miss points for the first month(s) before I joined?



Maybe I'm not thinking enough, is there some advantage to this, perhaps?


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Maybe I'm not thinking enough, is there some advantage to this, perhaps?


The people would be more expensive later on, and you'd miss points, so I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> is there some advantage to this, perhaps?



Yes, being able to join is better than not being able to join 

If you meant "missing" the deadline on purpose, that's not what I meant and I don't think that's a good idea.

Nathan/Noah, how does joining later work? If I'm not mistaken, the rules say you can create a 15 people team in the next two weeks, you can only change up to two per month, and you must always have exactly 15 people. I don't think that allows joining later.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 3, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Yes, being able to join is better than not being able to join
> 
> If you meant "missing" the deadline on purpose, that's not what I meant and I don't think that's a good idea.
> 
> Nathan/Noah, how does joining later work? If I'm not mistaken, the rules say you can create a 15 people team in the next two weeks, you can only change up to two per month, and you must always have exactly 15 people. I don't think that allows joining later.



You must create your team by January 15 to get points for the first month. After that you can still create your team, you just won't start getting points until the next month comes around.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 3, 2015)

KevinG said:


> You have to activate it with the e-mail you should have gotten (I didn't get one....)



thanks, fixed it.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool I signed up and got the email, should be fun.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 3, 2015)

So, having feliks in on your team is never worh it, essentially? He'll never score 68250+ points in a month  unless i'm understanding this incorrectly, you should only put people on for the month if you think they'll make more points in a single month than they did in 2014 + 2015 so far? Wow. That means a huge change in strategy is needed.

E: Wait, I'm wrong. Salary doesnt cut into actual points. So feliks wont actually make you go down 68000 a month. Otherwise people would get in the negatives xD


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 4, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> So, having feliks in on your team is never worh it, essentially? He'll never score 68250+ points in a month  unless i'm understanding this incorrectly, you should only put people on for the month if you think they'll make more points in a single month than they did in 2014 + 2015 so far? Wow. That means a huge change in strategy is needed.
> 
> E: Wait, I'm wrong. Salary doesnt cut into actual points. So feliks wont actually make you go down 68000 a month. Otherwise people would get in the negatives xD



You got it. Feliks is worth having if he will score 68000 points in the whole year. He's worth having for a month of you think that's the best way you can allocate 68000 + however many points and one spot on your roster for that month.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 4, 2015)

Can you use the points you get from cubers to pay salaries?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 4, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Can you use the points you get from cubers to pay salaries?



No. We should have been more clear about that. You just get 250,000 points to spend on cubers each month.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 4, 2015)

Will we be able to pick our teams soon?

Also, how will teams be listed as a team could change will the passing of each month? Ex. Winning person has team A at the start of the year, but has been through teams B, C, D, E and F by the end of the year.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 4, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Will we be able to pick our teams soon?
> 
> Also, how will teams be listed as a team could change will the passing of each month? Ex. Winning person has team A at the start of the year, but has been through teams B, C, D, E and F by the end of the year.



We are still waiting on the results of Kyushu Open 2014 before team picking can start.

We will try to have as much information available as possible about the history of each team. It might not be perfect at the beginning, but over time we will try to get people the information they want.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 4, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> We are still waiting on the results of Kyushu Open 2014 before team picking can start.
> 
> We will try to have as much information available as possible about the history of each team. It might not be perfect at the beginning, but over time we will try to get people the information they want.



Okay, thanks!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 4, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> We are still waiting on the results of Kyushu Open 2014 before team picking can start.


You mean KAIST Fall 2014. The results for Kyushu Open 2014 were posted on December 31 but were temporarily unavailable today due to an issue with the competition ID. They're back up now.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2015)

Alrighty, KAIST got posted, 2014 is complete.


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Alrighty, KAIST got posted, 2014 is complete.


Woooop Wooop


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 5, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Alrighty, KAIST got posted, 2014 is complete.



Yes! Now we can start!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 5, 2015)

So if I have a nub with 0 points at the beginning of the year on my team and he gets a 3x3 WR in this month, would it cut 0 or 40k or whatever into my salary for the next month?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 5, 2015)

Cant register yet


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 5, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> So if I have a nub with 0 points at the beginning of the year on my team and he gets a 3x3 WR in this month, would it cut 0 or 40k or whatever into my salary for the next month?



0

(from http://fantasy.cubing.net/scoring.php)
EXAMPLE: Joe Smith scored 10,000 points in 2014. If you buy Joe Smith at the beginning of 2015 and keep him all year, you only pay him 10,000 points per month. If Joe scores 10,000 points between January and February, and you want to acquire him at the end of February, then you will have to pay his new salary, 20,000 points to have him on your team. Then if you keep him for the rest of the year, you pay him 20,000 points every month regardless of how much his salary goes up.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 6, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Cant register yet



Are you referring to picking teams, or registering an account? Everyone should be able to register an account right now. We don't quite have team picking up yet though.

EDIT: Team picking will be up tonight.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Pro94 said:


> 0
> 
> (from http://fantasy.cubing.net/scoring.php)
> EXAMPLE: Joe Smith scored 10,000 points in 2014. If you buy Joe Smith at the beginning of 2015 and keep him all year, you only pay him 10,000 points per month. If Joe scores 10,000 points between January and February, and you want to acquire him at the end of February, then you will have to pay his new salary, 20,000 points to have him on your team. Then if you keep him for the rest of the year, you pay him 20,000 points every month regardless of how much his salary goes up.



That's what I thought. Now I get everything. Thank you!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 6, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> EDIT: Team picking will be up tonight.



Hmm... Staying up just to pick my Fantasy Cubing team?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 6, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Hmm... Staying up just to pick my Fantasy Cubing team?



When there's no difference if you do it tomorrow...I don't think so.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 6, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> Are you referring to picking teams, or registering an account? Everyone should be able to register an account right now. We don't quite have team picking up yet though.
> 
> EDIT: Team picking will be up tonight.



sorry had to be more clear, i meant team picking  but i quess it isn't a problem, i can imagine that taking care of all this stuff is hard...


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2015)

PICK YOUR TEAMS!!!


----------



## KevinG (Jan 8, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> PICK YOUR TEAMS!!!


Are the teams for january or for february?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Are the teams for january or for february?



January. Read the rules for more info on the mechanics.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 8, 2015)

Done. Looking forward to regretting my choices.

Edit: Interested to see who has the least points left over. I had 27.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 8, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Done. Looking forward to regretting my choices.



Remember, you can always change your team up until January 15.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 8, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Remember, you can always change your team up until January 15.


Oh right. I'm pretty content with it for now anyway.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 8, 2015)

Somehow, I'm to stupid to fill in my team.

If I add a WCA-ID and then click 'slect', the following message shows up: You cannot have duplicate people.
Even though it is my first WCA-ID i've entered. It also appears when I've filled in 15 different IDs.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 8, 2015)

Gordon said:


> Somehow, I'm to stupid to fill in my team.
> 
> If I add a WCA-ID and then click 'slect', the following message shows up: You cannot have duplicate people.
> Even though it is my first WCA-ID i've entered. It also appears when I've filled in 15 different IDs.
> ...



You're doing nothing wrong. That's a bug in the website. Thank you for noticing it, I'm fixing it right now.
Should be fixed now. Please let me know if you find any more bugs.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 8, 2015)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Hari (Jan 8, 2015)

For some weird reason, the salaries for everyone I'm picking are inflated to 3 times their normal value! Faz is 204684. Why is this?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2015)

Hari said:


> For some weird reason, the salaries for everyone I'm picking are inflated to 3 times their normal value! Faz is 204684. Why is this?



There's a problem with the thingy. It will get fixed. Sorry guys.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2015)

I can't load my team page, after slightly more than two minutes of waiting I just get _"500 Internal Server Error... Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."_. I tried several times, always the same.


----------



## memot68 (Jan 8, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I can't load my team page, after slightly more than two minutes of waiting I just get _"500 Internal Server Error... Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."_. I tried several times, always the same.



+1


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 8, 2015)

It looks like the website is not working atm, possibly due to overload, so if you could stop trying to access it I may be able to fix it. My sincerest apologies.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 8, 2015)

Temporary fix. Should work now.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 8, 2015)

I should have done some math in the past days, 250000 turned out to be less than I thought. I had to give up Lucas 
Now I just need a good name for my team.


----------



## Prakhar (Jan 8, 2015)

Will I get points for cubers that made records in competitions in 2015??


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 8, 2015)

So I can't enter the name and the WCA ID at the same time; when I enter the ID and go onto another tab, the name disappears.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 8, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> So I can't enter the name and the WCA ID at the same time; when I enter the ID and go onto another tab, the name disappears.



Enter the name and then press tab, then wait a few seconds and it should show up !


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 8, 2015)

Prakhar said:


> Will I get points for cubers that made records in competitions in 2015??



If they are on your team and they get a record in 2015 you will get points.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 8, 2015)

I have Anthony Brooks on my team (who is called Anthony Searle on the Fantasy Cubing site), but he has somehow gained points and his salary went up from 5748 to 11496 _after_ I put him onto my team. This has put me over the salary cap (making this situation impossible), so is this a glitch, and am I still paying 5748 for Anthony?


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 8, 2015)

Should we make our team name our actual name or can it be whatever name we want? In the 2014 results list, all I see is people's names as the team name.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 8, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I have Anthony Brooks on my team (who is called Anthony Searle on the Fantasy Cubing site), but he has somehow gained points and his salary went up from 5748 to 11496 _after_ I put him onto my team. This has put me over the salary cap (making this situation impossible), so is this a glitch, and am I still paying 5748 for Anthony?



Check again. It looks to me like Anthony Brooks is worth 5748.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 8, 2015)

rjcaste said:


> Should we make our team name our actual name or can it be whatever name we want? In the 2014 results list, all I see is people's names as the team name.



You can be creative. Last year we did not let them choose the team name.



rjcaste said:


> Should we make our team name our actual name or can it be whatever name we want? In the 2014 results list, all I see is people's names as the team name.



You can be creative. Last year we did not let them choose the team name.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 8, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Check again. It looks to me like Anthony Brooks is worth 5748.



No specifically on my team page (my team name is Jon Esparaz under the username Genius4Jesus).


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 8, 2015)

When I select a name, for example Feliks, the name doesn't appear on the list.

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, I must say it took quite a while to figure out my team.  As my first time doing Fantasy Cubing, I think this will be exciting.  Thanks Noah!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 9, 2015)

If I choose my team now, will I get the points my members already earned earlier this month?


----------



## Username (Jan 9, 2015)

Made a full Nordic team :3 200k salary to spare


----------



## Erik (Jan 9, 2015)

Not missing out again this year! 

First I wanted to make a team of only old people (like 18+), but then I came to the conclusion that I'd be left with way too many salary points 

Some idea for the future: 
Have the possibility to save more teams of which only 1 can be send to compete. This helps in the team-forming phase we are in now since we don't have to write down our first attempts. Also it'd be fun to keep score on your non-competing teams to see what their hypothetical score could have been.


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

Deathranger999 said:


> Wow, I must say it took quite a while to figure out my team.


It's taken me a while too. It feels like it took much longer than 6 days  I'm not entirely happy with my team, but hopefully I can do better than last year.
(but there'll probably be more people, so I'll aim for top 100 again)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 9, 2015)

A little tip to everyone! Since worlds are this year it's better to judge who you will be getting from fantasy cubing 2013.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 9, 2015)

Erik said:


> Some idea for the future:
> Have the possibility to save more teams of which only 1 can be send to compete. This helps in the team-forming phase we are in now since we don't have to write down our first attempts. Also it'd be fun to keep score on your non-competing teams to see what their hypothetical score could have been.



That would also somewhat solve my current problem of having two possible team names and not being able to decide which I like better


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 9, 2015)

Stefan said:


> If I choose my team now, will I get the points my members already earned earlier this month?



Yes you will!


----------



## Username (Jan 9, 2015)

How would the picks change if a cubers points were divided evenly for everyone that chose him? 
Example: 100 people pick Feliks, he earns 50000 points, every team gets 50000/100 = 500 points


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2015)

Submitted my team with Marcin Zalewski who doesn't cube anymore, can't find a way to edit team other than making a new account and submitting team with him replaced. Can one of the people running it please replace Marcin with Jakub Kipa 2010KIPA01 ?

Username TimMajor team name "dank siq cubans". I should have 1071 points left over.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 11, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Submitted my team with Marcin Zalewski who doesn't cube anymore, can't find a way to edit team other than making a new account and submitting team with him replaced. Can one of the people running it please replace Marcin with Jakub Kipa 2010KIPA01 ?
> 
> Username TimMajor team name "dank siq cubans". I should have 1071 points left over.



You can resubmit the team entirely I think.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 11, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> You can resubmit the team entirely I think.



I can confirm this edits your team. I have remade my team already by doing this.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 13, 2015)

Someone patriotic from Oceania should make a team of Oceanian cubers and call it "Oceania's Fifteen".


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 13, 2015)

I get the reference, and I'm from Oceania so I'm keen.

Unless it's against the rules to make two accounts?

Edit: I did it



Spoiler



Feliks Zemdegs	2009ZEMD01 68228
Jayden McNeill	2012MCNE01 16599
Tim Major 2010MAJO01 2793
Kirt Protacio	2010PROT01 2682
Cameron Stollery	2010STOL01 1594
Alex Asbery	2013ASBE01 770
Dene Beardsley	2009BEAR01 713
Jason Kilbourn	2011KILB01 602
Richie Lim 2012LIMR01 581
David Lim 2010LIMD01 525
Aneurin Hunt	2010HUNT02 395
Tom Nelson 2013NELS01 358
Brock Hamann	2012HAMA03 335
Nathan Seeto	2012SEET01 171
Zane Carney	2010CARN01 90


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2015)

Ocean's 11 just had Daniel Ocean and 10 assorted people, not 10 Americans 

Did I seriously score the 3rd most points in Oceania? siq


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 15, 2015)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO SIGN UP OR ADJUST YOUR TEAM!!!

http://fantasy.cubing.net/index.php

GOGOGO


----------



## Stefan (Jan 15, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO SIGN UP OR ADJUST YOUR TEAM!!!



When I asked, Nathan said we can still join later:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-to-Sign-Up!&p=1047511&viewfull=1#post1047511


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 15, 2015)

Just because I can, I made a Team South Africa with 247 337 points left over. 

I'm working on the assumption that AfRs are unique in that a lot of them really easy to beat at the moment, and there'll be plenty of opportunities for them to be broken in 2015.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 15, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> Just because I can, I made a Team South Africa with 247 337 points left over.
> 
> I'm working on the assumption that AfRs are unique in that a lot of them really easy to beat at the moment, and there'll be plenty of opportunities for them to be broken in 2015.



Yeah, Conor Cronin got 40 AfRs last year, worth a total of 108 points.


----------



## Berd (Jan 15, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, Conor Cronin got 40 AfRs last year, worth a total of 108 points.


Raining them in...


----------



## Myachii (Jan 15, 2015)

Every time I try to enter my team it just refreshes the page and changes the web address to team.php#void?

Am I too late?

EDIT: Never mind


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 15, 2015)

Stefan said:


> When I asked, Nathan said we can still join later:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-to-Sign-Up!&p=1047511&viewfull=1#post1047511



You can, but you don't get any points for January.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 15, 2015)

Is there a way of changing my team name after I've already made my team?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 16, 2015)

Deathranger999 said:


> Is there a way of changing my team name after I've already made my team?



Yes, just resubmit it.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 16, 2015)

Is it allowed to make a second account? I'd love to make a swiss team


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 17, 2015)

Stefan said:


> If you meant "missing" the deadline on purpose, that's not what I meant and I don't think that's a good idea.



Now that I think about it more, I think maybe there is a (small) advantage to this. You get a better idea of which cubers are more active this year. Also you have the freedom to choose any 15 cubers you want for February whereas the rest of us who have signed up "on time" are stuck with 13 cubers that we picked for January. Probably not a big game changer but still interesting to me


----------



## Stefan (Jan 17, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Now that I think about it more, I think maybe there is a (small) advantage to this. You get a better idea of which cubers are more active this year. Also you have the freedom to choose any 15 cubers you want for February whereas the rest of us who have signed up "on time" are stuck with 13 cubers that we picked for January. Probably not a big game changer but still interesting to me



Yes, more information and ability to pick the whole team are why I only said I *don't think* it's a good idea 

And I still don't. Particularly, someone participating in January doesn't necessarily tell you they'll be active for the rest of the year. And them getting points in January might just make them more expensive, not necessarily hint at future points. I think starting your team at the start of the year is better. Especially since we were able to take the points of the first half of January into account.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry I should have said something about getting a better idea of a given cuber's performance. For (a silly) example: All 1982 cubers are back and they all suddenly average 7 seconds now according to Fantasy Championship 2015 which took place on January 45th! So I can choose 15 of them to be on my team, but people who signed up "on time" cannot 

However once again, it doesn't necessarily tell you about their performance for the rest of the year. This part remains true


----------



## porkynator (Jan 18, 2015)

Are the rankings going to be visible soon?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 18, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Are the rankings going to be visible soon?



Yes. Later today.


----------



## mycube (Jan 21, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Yes. Later today.



So...? I can't find them, am I missing something?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 21, 2015)

mycube said:


> So...? I can't find them, am I missing something?



No, you are not missing anything. I can't see the rankings yet either. I'd imagine they are probably just busy with RL.

Any new ETA Methuselah96?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2015)

siq


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 30, 2015)

Fantasy Cubing has really been disappointing me. We seriously don't have any results yet for this year thus far. Guys, step up your game please by updating the website. You're killing me. I am aware that I have made several posts like this, but they are with proper motivation. I don't want monthly results. Early last year was great. I don't know what happened later on. If you guys can't make this happen, then maybe give it up to somebody else who can take the responsibility. Thank you. I appreciate your decision.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 30, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Fantasy Cubing has really been disappointing me. We seriously don't have any results yet for this year thus far. Guys, step up your game please by updating the website. You're killing me. I am aware that I have made several posts like this, but they are with proper motivation. I don't want monthly results. Early last year was great. I don't know what happened later on. If you guys can't make this happen, then maybe give it up to somebody else who can take the responsibility. Thank you. I appreciate your decision.



You do realize that these people have a life outside of updating Fantasy Cubing, right?
Some people just get extremely busy. Patience.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 30, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> You do realize that these people have a life outside of updating Fantasy Cubing, right?
> Some people just get extremely busy. Patience.



I realized this, and then proceeded to address what I think they should do when they get busy. If they need other people in charge to make this work, then they should do this. I have a question, though:

Why was this so successful exactly a year ago at the same time of the school year and now results are being updated about every three weeks? Did school get _that_ much tougher in a year? Did you guys make Fantasy 2015 too complex for you guys to handle? 

Haha, patience! In Fantasy _anything_, it can't be successful without constant updating so that people can see how their players are doing all throughout time. Fantasy would be garbage if people had to wait an entire year to see results. Therefore, I'm asking the people in charge of Fantasy Cubing to figure out how they can make this work in order to be a successful experience to make cubing more fun. 

Oh yeah, and also, this entire thing will be messed up if we don't get results updated by the end of February 1st (just three days!). The main idea about Fantasy is to be able to constantly change your players with substitution.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 30, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Fantasy Cubing has really been disappointing me. We seriously don't have any results yet for this year thus far. Guys, step up your game please by updating the website. You're killing me. I am aware that I have made several posts like this, but they are with proper motivation. I don't want monthly results. Early last year was great. I don't know what happened later on. If you guys can't make this happen, then maybe give it up to somebody else who can take the responsibility. Thank you. I appreciate your decision.



Why don't you do it Rami? 

Or you could just wait nicely like everyone else...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2015)

Saying "results up tomorrow" then nothing else for over a week is a dumb idea. Why give an ETA if it isn't based on anything? Just say "we don't know when they'll be up". I don't really care but don't spread misinformation if you don't want backlash


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 30, 2015)

Rami, if you can do it better, then do it. Otherwise, we're SOL for the time being.

It'll get figured out if/when it gets figured out.

And yes, school can get _that_ much more difficult in one year, especially considering Noah's getting his education now at Stanford.


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 30, 2015)

You're reward for doing something super awesome?
Angry people


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the suspense with waiting for results to come out


----------



## Wilhelm (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the same way as Rami does. I can understand why he is so excited about the results because I feel the same . For me it is the first time participating in Fantasy Cubing and I'm really excited to see how my team is doing.
I know that you have to be patient and things don't always work like you want but as Rami said if you can't make it happen then maybe you should look for help. I know this is difficult when it comes to programming and actually implementing stuff but I'm sure you could figure it out. 


Genius4Jesus said:


> Why don't you do it Rami?
> 
> Or you could just wait nicely like everyone else...


No need to be overly sarcastic about it. He was't insulting anybody or playing the bored kid sitting in the car asking "Are we there yet?" every 2 minutes and just pointed out the obvious and then proposing a solution.


Ranzha said:


> Rami, if you can do it better, then do it. Otherwise, we're SOL for the time being.
> 
> It'll get figured out if/when it gets figured out.


I really got sick of this argument over time. You don't have to be better at something to alloy you to critique something. It like saying that you are not allowed to say that you don't like your food at a restaurant because you couldn't do it better. For me this is not a valid point.

What I personally don't like about this situation right now is that we don't have any information about when can see the results and the game actually starts. If you can't make it in time then it is like that and you inform everybody about it. People are waiting and a small one liner that you need another week or just more time is not too much to ask for in my opinion. If it takes them another month to get it working then fine we will have to live with that but I would like to get informed about it and it doesn't mean I don't have a right to ask questions about it.

I just seems to be that Noah vanished after he announced that we now can't change our teams for this month


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 30, 2015)

The complaints are valid. We're still trying to get our act together.

Everything will be up for the first swapping period which is Monday-Wednesday.

Thanks for your patience, everyone.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 30, 2015)

To be clear: many of Rami's points are valid and presented facts are true. My issue is not so much the points that were made but instead how they were made.

I agree that this year is off to a slow start. I trust those in charge of the game to sort it out one way or another.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks, Noah. I hope you guys could see where I was coming from.

EDIT: I now understand that Noah is in college. I see. I guess fast results are too much to ask for, so how about this: Can you guys be a bit more honest about when the results come out? Thanks.  If you guys said "two more weeks" and it turns out to be two, then I wouldn't be bothered at all.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 1, 2015)

3 hours till the first trade of the year. Weee


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 3 hours till the first trade of the year. Weee



It starts on February 2 because there is still a competition tomorrow.


----------



## Prakhar (Feb 2, 2015)

There is a problem with the update. The cubers who already had the 2015 points beforehand ( like people who attended Shaastra Cube Open 2015) have doubled points. Please correct it. Also, whenever I choose to manage my team to change the players, it says internal server error. Pls. fix it.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 2, 2015)

What the... my team is missing from the teams page.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 2, 2015)

Stefan said:


> What the... my team is missing from the teams page.


They seem to be listed by user name rather than team name.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 2, 2015)

I get an internal server error, when I click "team management". How and when can I change my team?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 2, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> They seem to be listed by user name rather than team name.



Ah, right. I actually checked for "Pochmann" and thought that would find my team either way . Updated my site with the new teams now.


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

Did a bunch of people go with Indians last month because of Shaastra or something?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Stefan!

Randomno: Probably. To me it seemed a bit silly not to pick at least one or two of those competitors because they've already scored "a lot" of points in this month.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Did a bunch of people go with Indians last month because of Shaastra or something?



It'll all even out soon enough.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2015)

Bhargav777 said:


> I get an internal server error, when I click "team management". How and when can I change my team?



+1

And I know some others as well. Is anyone *able* to change their team?


----------



## aashritspidey (Feb 3, 2015)

Bhargav777 said:


> I get an internal server error, when I click "team management". How and when can I change my team?



Internal server error here too. 3rd day without a competition this month is tomorrow :/


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 3, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Is anyone *able* to change their team?



I do not think so, I don't know anybody who can change their team under any circumstance.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Uh, so I guess team changing isn't happening for this month?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 5, 2015)

Team changing will be February 9-11. I am extremely sorry that I was not around to fix this error. When I first put it up it was working fine both on a local server and cubing.net server. I understand the excitement you guys have for Fantasy Cubing, and I am doing my best to stay on top of it. Again, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 5, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Team changing will be February 9-11. I am extremely sorry that I was not around to fix this error. When I first put it up it was working fine both on a local server and cubing.net server. I understand the excitement you guys have for Fantasy Cubing, and I am doing my best to stay on top of it. Again, sorry for the inconvenience.



No need to be sorry. We are all thankful to you and anyone else who has put work into the site. RL happens and it is better late than never. Again thanks for all your hard work so far.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 5, 2015)

Why aren't the results of the past weekend in? Tbh I thought I would go automatically


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 6, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Why aren't the results of the past weekend in? Tbh I thought I would go automatically



They may have to import the data manually, which would really suck.
CubeCast is looking forward to seeing the new salaries!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 6, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Why was this so successful exactly a year ago at the same time of the school year and now results are being updated about every three weeks? Did school get _that_ much tougher in a year?



When you get to high school, you will compare your freshman year to your eighth grade year, and your junior year to your sophmore year. You will realize how hard school gets.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 7, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Team changing will be February 9-11.



Does that mean this weekend's results count for January, and affect salaries for February? Or will it be like it was for January?

Btw, if during such three days, some results haven't made it into the WCA export yet, how do you determine the salaries? For scores it's ok to be delayed, but the salaries are problematic as they affect who you can use for your team.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 7, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Does that mean this weekend's results count for January, and affect salaries for February? Or will it be like it was for January?
> 
> Btw, if during such three days, some results haven't made it into the WCA export yet, how do you determine the salaries? For scores it's ok to be delayed, but the salaries are problematic as they affect who you can use for your team.



The salaries will be frozen on February 9 and everything that has made it to the WCA export will be used for January. Everything added to the WCA export after February 9 will count toward February. That way, everybody will have the same advantages.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 7, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Everything added to the WCA export after February 9 will count toward February.



What about the *changes* of "January points" due to results added after February 9 affecting regional record points for results added before February 9? And what if you have to recompute points because WCA changes old results?

I think this will make it quite hard to re-compute points, and impossible to re-compute just from the export (and team membership data) because the export doesn't tell which results were added when. What if your code has an error and you have to recompute everything? Remember your numbers were wrong a couple times already and are even wrong right now (and not just because you're a few exports behind).


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 8, 2015)

Perhaps it would be better to use the results from competitions that would have originally counted for January (i.e. one-day competitions on 31st Jan, and multi-day competitions ending on 1st Feb) with the most recent export? Is such a calculation unfeasible?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Perhaps it would be better to use the results from competitions that would have originally counted for January (i.e. one-day competitions on 31st Jan, and multi-day competitions ending on 1st Feb) with the most recent export? Is such a calculation unfeasible?



I'd prefer that, although it has pretty much the same problems. Some thoughts:

There are cuber points, team points and salaries. *I don't think they should be treated the same.*

For cuber points and team points I'd update points as soon as the results are in the export. If Feliks scores 10000 points on January 20 but somehow that doesn't make it into the export until February 20, then that should still count for January, not February. After all, team owners might have hired Feliks because of that January 20 competition!

For salaries, I'd use the cuber points either frozen at the start of the three-day-period or at the point of time when the team acquired the cuber. So unfortunately Feliks could be acquired in February for 10000 points too cheaply, but in general we can't help it - results simply might take too long to get into the export, and we can't wait for it. And you can't on February 20, when the results come in, retro-actively tell people "Sorry, actually your team is invalid, lol". Cuber and team points, on the other hand, can *and should be* updated retro-actively.

So for salaries, Nathan's way is ok, but for cuber/team points I think it's wrong. Also, it would require some form of keeping track of when results made it into the database, and that's just yet another complication and also makes double-checking the numbers harder (you'd need to know which export he used and you'd need to have that export).


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 11, 2015)

I still don't think my way would work that well for salaries either, because then a person might be able to have a team one month and then the next month they are forced to change it because of a retroactive change in salaries for the previous month. There will be definitely be a problem when we get to US Nationals (July 31-August 2) which will count towards August, but everyone will already know all the results of US Nationals before team switching. How do you fix that?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> I still don't think my way would work that well for salaries either, because then a person might be able to have a team one month and then the next month they are forced to change it because of a retroactive change in salaries for the previous month.



Why? Salaries don't change once a cuber "signed the contract", right? I'd just make it clear in the rules that the salaries are defined by what's *currently* "known" rather than by what's *eventually* known.



Methuselah96 said:


> There will be definitely be a problem when we get to US Nationals (July 31-August 2) which will count towards August



Why would you count that towards August? You recently answered an equivalent question about Jan-31 to Feb-1 by saying that Feb-1 counts towards January. And that's good.

Btw, any word about the current switching period? It's the last day again already (well, at least in Germany) and you're still behind with the exports and I still get "Internal Server Error" all the time when trying to get to my team. Bit weird to drop by but not say anything about the current status.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you look at the website before you posted this? I believe I fixed the current points and said that switching will be 2/11 to 2/13. This internal server error is really ticking me off, but I believe I've found the problem and am working as quickly as I can to fix it.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2015)

Methuselah96 said:


> Did you look at the website before you posted this? I believe I fixed the current points and said that switching will be 2/11 to 2/13.



You had fixed the points but the export was still behind. Good to see the update now.

The last thing you had said about the switching period was this:



Methuselah96 said:


> Team changing will be February 9-11.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 13, 2015)

"Team choosing for the month of February will begin at 11:59PM February 10, 2015 and end on February 13 at 11:59PM."

Noah pl0x


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 13, 2015)

ottozing said:


> "Team choosing for the month of February will begin at 11:59PM February 10, 2015 and end on February 13 at 11:59PM."
> 
> Noah pl0x



That's the 14th for us kind of


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 13, 2015)

I have no understanding of how the website works. Nathan is having some unforeseen problems with it that are somewhat out of his control. I can't figure out what to do until these problems get worked out


----------



## KevinG (Feb 20, 2015)

I couldn't change my team at all![emoji20]


----------



## aashritspidey (Mar 3, 2015)

When will team changesopen for march?


----------



## aashritspidey (Mar 15, 2015)

Dead in the third month already :/


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2015)

aashritspidey said:


> Dead in the third month already :/



Hopefully Stefan updates his database download, who cares about team changes, still be cool to see rankings


----------



## Randomno (Mar 15, 2015)

Maybe this is a strategy to make people forget about the lateness of the 2015 regs...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Hopefully Stefan updates his database download, who cares about team changes, still be cool to see rankings



I could easily do that, I just don't because I think it's wrong. People (including me) chose members specifically for January and would've chosen different members for the whole year.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I could easily do that, I just don't because I think it's wrong. People (including me) chose members specifically for January and would've chosen different members for the whole year.



I realise this, for example I didn't pick any UK cubers since there were no January UK comps. Unfortunately it's either no results, or inaccurate results. I'd prefer SOME results so I'd prefer to just treat it like last year, but it's your site so it's understandable if you don't want to


----------



## Randomno (Mar 16, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> I realise this, for example I didn't pick any UK cubers since there were no January UK comps. Unfortunately it's either no results, or inaccurate results. I'd prefer SOME results so I'd prefer to just treat it like last year, but it's your site so it's understandable if you don't want to



You would've picked me for Feb, right?


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 16, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I could easily do that, I just don't because I think it's wrong. People (including me) chose members specifically for January and would've chosen different members for the whole year.


Maybe just rankings of the cubers with the most points?


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 16, 2015)

I was really anticipating changing out at February, but even so, I would be interested in seeing what the results would be if we weren't allowed to change. However, I have absolutely _no_ experience coding anything of this style or caliber. Of course, this was not the intended purpose of this year's fantasy, but it's all we've got left at the moment.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 16, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Maybe just rankings of the cubers with the most points?



Oh, that's an excellent point. Ok, I've updated (teams as well, so keep in mind it's "wrong").


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 16, 2015)

Nothing to say but sorry.

I didn't realize I was promising something that would be so difficult to deliver.

I don't know what the situation is with the website, but if Nathan can get it working, then we might still have a game.

No promises though.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 17, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> Nothing to say but sorry.
> 
> I didn't realize I was promising something that would be so difficult to deliver.
> 
> ...



Meh it is still something fun for free. Although it didn't turn out exactly as planned, I am personally grateful for the work you guys have done. It is still fun to have a team and will be cool to see how my original team does. Even though I would have picked differently if I knew I only had one shot.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 17, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Oh, that's an excellent point. Ok, I've updated (teams as well, so keep in mind it's "wrong").


Great thanks!


Noahaha said:


> Nothing to say but sorry.
> 
> I didn't realize I was promising something that would be so difficult to deliver.
> 
> ...


Maybe just restart again sometime in the middle of the year or something? Still good work though. I got an idea, we have it so that people can make new teams every few months, so for example if there was a June 2015 draft, that June 2015 "season" would end.

I think we should have Stefan do this, he seems very capable of it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2015)

Idea:

Instead of doing Fantasy Cubing for the whole year, we do it for each season (Jan-Mar, Apr-June, Jul-Sep, Oct-Dec). Or we can call these quarters: Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4. For example the next game could be called Fantasy Cubing Q2 2015, starting in April.

1. There is no salary cap. Doing so will not delay team changing now that results do not restrict choices.
2. You choose 15 cubers for your team
3. You may substitute up to 3 cubers per month.
4. The scoring system remains the same unless we can all agree on the better yet simple system.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Idea:
> 
> Instead of doing Fantasy Cubing for the whole year, we do it for each season (Jan-Mar, Apr-June, Jul-Sep, Oct-Dec).
> 
> ...



Sounds cool, I still wouldn't change any people - #TeamGB


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 11, 2015)

why does it take so long to update the page?? is someone manually putting in the times or something??


----------

